# AKC Agility - Master Class



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I received this via eMail this morning from my instructor

_This was sent to judges by AKC today:
Beginning January 1, 2013, the class currently known as Excellent B (Standard, JWW, and FAST) will become known as Master (Standard, JWW, FAST). This is being done to help clarify that there are two, distinct classes after Open – that being Excellent, then Master. Within AKC’s Agility Regulations, this class has always been referenced as “master”, reflected in the MX, MXJ, MXF title designations, etc. Exhibitors consistently confuse Excellent A and B, treating these two, separate classes like Novice A and B. With this name change to Master we hope to get rid of that confusion which leads to qualifying legs being lost.
_


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Does it specify if Master (Ex. B) and Excellent (Ex. A) will be run as separate classes (all Master heights run followed by all Excellent heights) or will they run at the same time like they do now (Master 24, then Excellent 24, then Master 20, Ex. 20, etc.)?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Been hearing lots of talk about this... No official answers to the questions about different classes/courses... But from what I have been told things with be the same just a name change...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My trainer (an AKC judge) mentioned that the classes will run as they now do but Master will replace Exc B. 

I do know a few people who have accidentally run in the wrong class and lost legs, so this seems to be a helpful change.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds cooler, too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

chopping off someone's legs seems like a very stiff penalty for running in the wrong class, heehee:



Sunrise said:


> My trainer (an AKC judge) mentioned that the classes will run as they now do but Master will replace Exc B.
> 
> I do know a few people who have accidentally run in the wrong class and lost legs, so this seems to be a helpful change.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - does forfeited sound better?

I should have said
'forfeited their Q'

LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I get weird on weekends. Goes with the job. I had an image of "off with their heads (legs)" when I read that.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I get weird on weekends. Goes with the job. I had an image of "off with their heads (legs)" when I read that.


Hmmmmm...does the dog lose the legs or does the human?


----------

